# Vinyl wrap



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Apologies if this isn't in the right section of the forum but i need some help.
I have an Audi in the color Mauritius blue.
Im looking to get some carbon wrap in a close as a match as i already have.
Does anyone anywhere know where i can get a Mauritius blue wrap?
cheers


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you live in Essex then I can highly recommend DUB customs, they're sure to have as close a match to your colour.


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> If you live in Essex then I can highly recommend DUB customs, they're sure to have as close a match to your colour.


Unfortunately I'm not. Maybe they can give me advice though as I'm a good 300 miles away

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

see if these guys https://www.totally-dynamic.co.uk/ have a franchise near you, the ones in Norwich are brilliant and if they havn't got the colour on the rack then they can print virtually any colour your after.


----------

